# ring neck dove needs home in NYC



## Digopolis (Mar 31, 2004)

A young male of a striking tangerine color walked into Pet Stop on Columbus Ave in Manhattan. He had a tough time on the streets but has now fully recovered. It's time for him to move from foster care to a loving home. please call Rita: 212-724-7276


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Do you have pictures?


I'm interested!!!

[email address removed]

[email address removed]


Please send me an e-mail


----------

